# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Dragonball Z

## gigabyte

Ma gjen ndokush lojen Dragonball Z mugen edition 2007 ose 2008.Mundesisht me torrent

----------


## Slimshaddy

Per PC je ka thu a? Sdi nqs ka dal per pc e. Tash po e mar vesh gjithesesi do te kerkoj i her.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mania

a ka mundesi te me gjeni ju lutem lojen 
dragon ball bid of power a ka ndonje link per shkarkimin e kesaj loje

----------


## gigabyte

> a ka mundesi te me gjeni ju lutem lojen 
> dragon ball bid of power a ka ndonje link per shkarkimin e kesaj loje


http://www.mininova.org/tor/896648
provoje kete,ndoshta te ben pun

----------


## mania

flm per ndihmen gigabyte

----------


## new-man

> Ma gjen ndokush lojen Dragonball Z mugen edition 2007 ose 2008.Mundesisht me torrent



Ja linku per shkarkimin e lojes per PC Dragon Ball AF Mugen BETA 2.0...!!!

http://kosovadc.com/index.php?do=cat&category=game

Ia kalofsh mire...!!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mania

interesant ky link  se kisha pa ndonjehr

----------


## mania

shume interesant ky link tnx

----------


## nani91

http://kosovadc.com/index.php?do=cat&category=game
   qfar osht duke ndodhur me ket link se nja dy   dit me  ka ba e ma nuk po hapet fare a osht i kofizuar apo   qfar nuk shkon me ket web

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

hy ne you tube dhe aty e gjen ca nuk gje aty

----------


## KoLinK

Kush nese ka mundesi me ma gjet ne " torrent " dragon ballz budakai 1 ose 2 ose 3
 edhe ni her po tham Ne torrent

----------


## lisian

kolink me thuaj platformen dhe do ta kerkoj...budakai 3 eshte vetem ne wii dhe ps 2

----------


## KoLinK

Lisian eshte edhe per PC  e mue po me vyn per PC nese munesh me qet
mir kishe ba 

me rrespekt 
KoLinK

----------


## lisian

kolink shiko ketu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z_Budokai_3   kjo eshte nje enciclopedi e internetit dhe anash shkruan se per kete loj platforma e vetme eshte ps2..shiko ne te djatht  :ngerdheshje: -- budokai 2 eshte per ps2 ninetendo dhe gamecube ndersa edhe budokai 1 eshte per ps2 ninetendo dhe gamecube...per me shume informacion ne search shkruaje lojen e deshiruar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KoLinK

Flm shum lisian per mundimin
po prap se prap une qendroj te mendimi im se eshte loja dragon ballz budakia ne pc 
sepse
Djali dajes do ma bjer me cd ne shpi dhe une do ta qes ne forum dhe do te bindni edhe vet

----------


## fatlum.uka

> Kush nese ka mundesi me ma gjet ne " torrent " dragon ballz budakai 1 ose 2 ose 3
>  edhe ni her po tham Ne torrent


une di ku ka te dragonbalit budokai teknichi   3 : :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fatlum.uka

> une di ku ka te dragonbalit budokai teknichi   3 :


Download this torrent!

----------


## KoLinK

> Download this torrent!


te lutem qite torrentin se me sa duket se ke qitur fare
apo nuk jam tuke e par une
te lutem shkruj me te zez se nuk po shihen shkrojat

me rrespekt 
 || KoLinK ||

----------


## gigabyte

DBZ Budokai 3 eshte vetem per PS2.Eshte nje verson per pc i mugen

----------


## meganoi

Bid for power eshte koti

----------

